# counter-intuitive = μη αναμενόμενος, που δεν θα τον περίμενε κανείς



## Alexandra (Oct 19, 2008)

A counter-intuitive proposition is one that does not seem likely to be true when assessed using intuition or gut feelings.

Αφορμή για να ψάξω τον καλύτερο τρόπο απόδοσης αυτής της λέξης ήταν ότι στην ταινία Vicky Cristina Barcelona που είδα χτες το βράδυ, το "a counter-intuitive love" είχε αποδοθεί ως "έρωτας αντίθετος στη διαίσθηση". Προφανώς αυτή η απόδοση δεν στέκει και πολύ καλά στα Ελληνικά, γιατί όποιος την ακούει μάλλον δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής.

Έχω μερικές δικές μου προτάσεις, αλλά προτιμώ να ακούσω τις δικές σας.


----------



## sarant (Oct 19, 2008)

Νομίζω είχε ξανασυζητηθεί αυτό, σε ένα φόρουμ που έκλεισε. Εγώ, ύστερα από σύντομη πάλη με τη συνείδησή μου, υπέκυψα και χρησιμοποιώ το "αντιδιαισθητικός" σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, αλλά όχι εδώ.
Εδώ αυτοί αγαπήθηκαν ενώ κανείς δεν θα μπορούσε να σκεφτεί αυτό το ενδεχόμενο. Ήταν λοιπόν "μη αναμενόμενος" έρωτας; Θα το έλεγα με πιο πολλές λέξεις, ίσως -που κανείς δεν θα τον φανταζόταν, δεν θα τον περίμενε. Ίσως.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 19, 2008)

Κόντρα και στη λογική, ίσως; Γιατί αν κάτι είναι μη αναμενόμενο, μάλλον πρέπει να θεωρείται και παράλογο να συμβεί.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 19, 2008)

Εδώ στην ενότητα
III. COUNTERINTUITIVE NATURE OF SOCIAL SYSTEMS φαίνεται να είναι η αδυναμία λογικής + εμπειρίας + προθέσεων των μελών του υποσυστήματος να έχουν μια αντικειμενική θεώρηση της κατάστασης, γεγονός που οδηγεί στην επιδείνωσή του.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 10, 2010)

Ανασταίνω πάλι το νήμα για να παρατηρήσω ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να βλέπεις σε υπότιτλο τη λέξη "αντιδιαισθητικό". Πρώτον, με την ταχύτητα που φεύγει ο υπότιτλος, οι περισσότεροι τηλεθεατές θα διαβάσουν "αντιαισθητικό", όπως διάβασα κι εγώ, παρά το γεγονός ότι δεν έφευγε ο υπότιτλος απ' τα μάτια μου, επιμέλεια έκανα. Και δεύτερον, ακόμα κι αν στο Διαδίκτυο βρίσκουμε μερικές εκατοντάδες "αντιδιαισθητικά", γιατί πρέπει σε μια απλή, καθημερινή συζήτηση που αποτυπώνεται σε μια ταινία, να χρησιμοποιήσουμε μια λέξη που αν ρωτήσεις 100 Έλληνες, οι 95, να μην πω και περισσότεροι, δεν θα έχουν ιδέα τι σημαίνει. 

Εννοώ τον εξής διάλογο:
-How do you feel about these non-smoking bars, non-smoking places?
-It's kind of counter-intuitive, I think, because cigarette and booze and film, they all go. You know? Dudley Moore. He did the whole smoke, booze, he gets Bo Derek.


----------



## sarant (Dec 10, 2010)

Εδώ δεν ταιριάζει κάτι σαν "φαίνεται αφύσικο";


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 10, 2010)

Και βέβαια ταιριάζει. Γενικά, ταιριάζει ό,τι θα λέγαμε για το συγκεκριμένο πράγμα πριν μπει στο λεξιλόγιό μας το "αντιδιαισθητικό". Δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο να το βρούμε.


----------



## Themis (Dec 10, 2010)

Πολύ καλό το "φαίνεται αφύσικο" για την περίπτωση αυτή, αλλά για τον έρωτα θα με κάλυπτε ένα κοινότατο "αταίριαστος" ή "παράταιρος".


----------



## rogne (Dec 10, 2010)

Σε στενά τεχνικά συμφραζόμενα έχει αποδοθεί και ως "αντιεποπτικός, -ή, -ό" (ή "αντι-εποπτικός, -ή, -ό"). Προφανώς δεν κολλάει στις παραπάνω περιπτώσεις, εκτός ίσως από τη θεωρία κοινωνικών συστημάτων, όπου έτσι κι αλλιώς η αργκό δίνει και παίρνει. Κι εκεί πάντως, δεν σημαίνει "αδυναμία αντικειμενικής κατανόησης", αλλά ότι κάτι έρχεται σε αντίθεση με τη συνήθη εμπειρία μας (όπως πάνω-κάτω και στις πιο καθημερινές χρήσεις του όρου).


----------



## Themis (Dec 11, 2010)

rogne said:


> Σε στενά τεχνικά συμφραζόμενα έχει αποδοθεί και ως "αντιεποπτικός, -ή, -ό" (ή "αντι-εποπτικός, -ή, -ό").


Μου φαίνεται εξαιρετικά άστοχη η μετάφραση αυτή. Για να μην αναφέρουμε κιόλας ότι το "εποπτικός" έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν γενικών καθηκόντων διανοουμενίστικη λέξη και για το speculative, και για το contemplative, και για τα πάντα όλα.


----------



## rogne (Dec 11, 2010)

> το "εποπτικός" έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν γενικών καθηκόντων διανοουμενίστικη λέξη και για το speculative, και για το contemplative, και για τα πάντα όλα



Κατά κανόνα, το "εποπτικός" χρησιμοποιείται για το "intuitive". Σε φιλοσοφικά συμφραζόμενα είναι σχεδόν καθιερωμένη η απόδοση (βλ. π.χ. εδώ: _ο όρος intuitive knowledge μεταφράζεται πλέον ως «εποπτική γνώση»..._), αλλά και σε διάφορους άλλους τομείς είναι δόκιμη. Ακριβής ή όχι, δεν το εξετάζω (γιατί προφανώς μπορεί να σημαίνει κι άλλα πράγματα, λιγότερο τεχνικά, ακόμα κι αν τα συμφραζόμενα είναι πολύ τεχνικά), δόκιμη πάντως είναι. Με το "αντι-" μπροστά, χαλάει πολύ, όντως...


----------



## Themis (Dec 11, 2010)

Rogne, δεν αμφέβαλα καθόλου ότι αυτό που ανέφερες ήταν τεκμηριωμένο. Και μπορεί κάλλιστα να έχει καθιερωθεί κιόλας. Εγώ όμως, που σέρνω κάμποσες δεκαετίες στην καμπούρα μου και έχω δει πολλά πράγματα στη γέννησή τους, επιμένω ότι η μετάφραση αυτή είναι ατυχέστατη. Το εποπτικός παραπέμπει άμεσα στο υποκείμενο, ενώ το intuitive είναι ιδιότητα του πράγματος. Η γλωσσική αφασία των πανεπιστημιακών δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να τα δικαιολογήσει όλα. Θα λέγαμε δηλαδή εποπτική γνώση και θα μπορούσε να καταλάβει οποιοσδήποτε μέσος καλλιεργημένος αναγνώστης ότι εννοούμε κάτι άλλο από τη "σφαιρική", ή τέλος πάντων κάτι τέτοιο; Η δημιουργία των ακαδημαϊκών κορακίστικων δεν πρέπει να κομπλάρει τους μεταφραστές. Ίσως να βρεθούμε υποχρεωμένοι να τα χρησιμοποιήσουμε, αλλά ποτέ δεν πρέπει να μας εγκαταλείπει η κριτική αντίληψη (ή εποπτεία, αν θέλεις).


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2010)

Λέει στο κείμενο στο οποίο μας παραπέμπει ο rogne:

Αφήνοντας τη γνώση των πραγμάτων, ο Ράσσελ στρέφεται στη συνέχεια προς τη γνώση αληθειών, που διακρίνεται σε *άμεση ή εποπτική γνώση* (της οποίας οι αλήθειες είναι προφανείς) και σε *συμπερασματική γνώση* (της οποίας οι αλήθειες συνάγονται παραγωγικά από προφανείς αλήθειες).

Ποιος θα με κατηγορήσει που δεν διαβάζω μεταφράσεις; Μπορείς να βγάλεις νόημα από το «εποπτική» χωρίς την εξήγηση της παρένθεσης;


----------



## rogne (Dec 12, 2010)

Αλίμονο, είναι πασίγνωστο ότι η πανεπιστημιακή αργκό προσιδιάζει πολύ συχνά σε ιερατείο, όχι σε επιστήμη (αν υποθέσουμε ότι η διάκριση είναι τόσο ξεκάθαρη - που δεν είναι). Δεν διαφωνώ επί της ουσίας με τις ενστάσεις, αλλά όταν π.χ. μεταφράζεις ένα τεχνικό κείμενο (φιλοσοφίας, κοινωνιολογίας, κ.ο.κ.) και δεν πεις "εποπτική γνώση", μια κατσάδα θα τη φας, είτε από κάποιον επιστημονικό επιμελητή είτε από κάποιον βιβλιοκριτικό, γιατί θα όφειλες να ξέρεις κάποιου είδους θέσφατο, π.χ. ότι η "εποπτική γνώση" παραπέμπει στην καντιανή "εποπτεία" (Anschauung, intuitus), μπλα-μπλα... 

Έχει ενδιαφέρον πάντως η άποψη του Themis, ότι "το εποπτικός παραπέμπει άμεσα στο υποκείμενο, ενώ το intuitive είναι ιδιότητα του πράγματος". Αφενός δεν μου φαίνεται τόσο ξεκάθαρο, αφετέρου την ακούω ήδη στ' αυτιά μου την υψηλή κριτική, ότι ο μέγας Καντ μάς έμαθε πως κάθε ιδιότητα του πράγματος είναι τέτοια μόνο με αναφορά σε ένα υποκείμενο, μπλα-μπλα... 

Τέλος πάντων, κατά βάση ήθελα να πω ότι δεν γίνεται να αποφύγουμε στη μετάφραση την αποδοχή των συμβάσεων της μιας ή της άλλης παράδοσης λογιοσύνης, εκτός βέβαια αν το κάνουμε επίτηδες, οπότε ξεφεύγουμε από τα όρια της μετάφρασης και παρεμβαίνουμε άμεσα στην ίδια την εκάστοτε παράδοση, τη συνδιαμορφώνουμε. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, υπάρχουν και τα _εποπτικά μέσα (διδασκαλίας)_, που δεν είναι τόσο "σφαιρικά" (είναι βέβαια και τέτοια), όσο ενισχυτικά της αισθητηριακής αντίληψης.


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2010)

Για να βοηθήσω αυτό το κομμάτι της συζήτησης (αν θέλετε να πάτε εκεί όπου εγώ αποκλείεται να ακολουθήσω), να καταθέσω το σχετικό λήμμα από τον Πάπυρο:

*εποπτεία*, η (Φιλοσ.)• ο όρος «εποπτεία», που δηλώνει μια έννοια συγγενή με την ενόραση, προσλαμβάνει αρκετές σημασίες, οι κυριότερες από τις οποίες είναι οι ακόλουθες: 
1) Η άμεση αντίληψη είτε τών φυσικών φαινομένων, όπως είναι π.χ. τα σχήματα και τα χρώματα, είτε τών ψυχικών φαινομένων, όπως είναι π.χ. η χαρά ή η επιθυμία. Τα πρώτα τά αντιλαμβανόμαστε με τις αισθήσεις, τα δεύτερα τά βιώνουμε χάρη στη συνείδηση.
2) Η γνώση μιας αλήθειας προφανούς, που αναφέρεται είτε στα πράγματα είτε στις μεταξύ τους σχέσεις και η οποία αποτελεί τη βάση τού παραγωγικού συλλογισμού: «...οι ίδιες οι πρώτες αρχές μόνο με την εποπτεία γίνονται γνωστές• αντίθετα, οι μακρινές συνέπειές τους γίνονται γνωστές μόνο με τον παραγωγικό συλλογισμό» [Ντεκάρτ (Descartes)]. Και ο Λάιμπνιτς (Leibniz) δέχεται ότι η πρωταρχική γνώση οφείλεται στην εποπτεία και χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο «cognitio intuitiva» (εποπτική γνώση), για να δηλώσει μια γνώση με την οποία σκέπτεται κανείς ταυτόχρονα όλες τις έννοιες που με το συνδυασμό τους απαρτίζουν το αντικείμενο στο οποίο στρέφεται η σκέψη.
3) Η άμεση συνειδητοποίηση σχέσεων η οποία οφείλεται σε μακροχρόνια αλλά ασύνειδη προγενέστερη διανοητική αναζήτηση. Η συνειδητοποίηση αυτή προσλαμβάνει τη μορφή αιφνίδιας έλλαμψης, δηλαδή απότομου φωτισμού τού πνεύματος (πρβλ. το «εύρηκα» τού Αρχιμήδη).
4) Η συνθετική θεώρηση ενός συνόλου, της οποίας έχει προηγηθεί μια αναλυτική γνώση. «Η εποπτεία είναι η γρήγορη προκαταρκτική σύλληψη ή η τελική περίληψη, η σύλληψη που προηγείται ή ακολουθεί, κατά την οποία η συνείδηση τής σύνθεσης έχει το προβάδισμα σε σχέση με τη συνείδηση τής ανάλυσης» [Ντελακρουά (Η. Delacroix)].
5) Κατά τον Καντ (Kant), οι θεμελιώδεις μορφές τής εποπτείας είναι οι a priori μορφές τής αισθαντικότητας, οι οποίες δεν οφείλουν τίποτα στην εμπειρία και δεν μπορούν να γίνουν εμπειρικά γνωστές, αλλά, αντίθετα, είναι οι όροι και οι τρόποι σύμφωνα με τους οποίους μπορούμε να γνωρίσουμε τα πράγματα. Οι θεμελιώδεις αυτές μορφές τής εποπτείας είναι ο χώρος και ο χρόνος. Δεν μπορούμε να αντιληφθούμε τον χώρο και τον χρόνο, αντιλαμβανόμαστε όμως το καθετί σε χώρο και σε χρόνο. «Ο χώρος και ο χρόνος (...) είναι ιδιαίτερες εποπτείες και όχι έννοιες. Οι εποπτείες αυτές δεν αναφέρονται σε κανένα αντικείμενο· είναι κενές, είναι απλές μορφές τών εποπτειών» (Καντ). > ΕΝΟΡΑΣΗ.
— (Ψυχολ.). Εποπτεία ή εποπτείας εικόνες ονομάστηκαν από τον Γενς (Jaensch, 1883-1940) οι κατ’ αίσθηση παραστάσεις οι οποίες αναπαράγονται με πάρα πολύ μεγάλη σαφήνεια. Τα προικισμένα με την ικανότητα αυτή άτομα, συνήθως νεαρής ηλικίας, θυμούνται, κατά τον Γενς, τις εικόνες πολύ ζωηρότερα από όσο είχαν αντιληφθεί τα ίδια τα πράγματα που αντιστοιχούν σε αυτές. Τους παραστατικούς αυτούς τύπους ο Γενς τούς ονόμασε _ειδητικούς τύπους_. > ΕΙΔΗΤΙΚΟΣ.​


----------



## Zazula (Dec 12, 2010)

Ορισμένα λεξικογραφημένα παραδείγματα χρήσης κι εδώ: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=%CE%B5%CF%80%CE%BF%CF%80%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BA%CF%8C&loptall=true&dq=.


----------



## Themis (Dec 12, 2010)

Όπως ήδη είπα, δεν έχω καμία αντίρρηση όσον αφορά τη θέση του μεταφραστή, ή την καθιέρωση του όρου. Υπενθυμίζω πάντως ότι αυτό είναι σχετικά πρόσφατη επιλογή, αντί της ενόρασης ή της διαίσθησης, και μου φαίνεται ατυχής. Ανατρέχοντας στην εγκυκλοπαίδεια Πάπυρος-Λαρούς της δεκαετίας του 60 και στο λεξικό του Σταματάκου, μπορεί κανείς να δει πόσο η εποπτεία συνδέεται με την αισθητηριακή αντίληψη. Π.χ., "Η εποπτεία προσκτάται διά των αισθήσεων, κυρίως δε της οράσεως, εφ' ω και ούτω καλείται" [Π-Λ], "η κατ' αίσθησιν αντίληψις πράγματος τινός..." [Στ]. Νομίζω ότι αυτό ήταν και εξακολουθεί να είναι λογικό σύμφωνα με την ελληνική γλωσσική πραγματικότητα, όπως άλλωστε επιβεβαιώνεται από την παραπομπή του Ζάζουλα. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς θα μπορούσαμε να θεωρήσουμε ότι, με το να είναι τα εποπτικά μέσα διδασκαλίας ενισχυτικά της αισθητηριακής αντίληψης, ενισχύεται η απόδοση του intuitive με το εποπτικός.


rogne said:


> Έχει ενδιαφέρον πάντως η άποψη του Themis, ότι "το εποπτικός παραπέμπει άμεσα στο υποκείμενο, ενώ το intuitive είναι ιδιότητα του πράγματος". Αφενός δεν μου φαίνεται τόσο ξεκάθαρο, αφετέρου την ακούω ήδη στ' αυτιά μου την υψηλή κριτική, ότι ο μέγας Καντ μάς έμαθε πως κάθε ιδιότητα του πράγματος είναι τέτοια μόνο με αναφορά σε ένα υποκείμενο, μπλα-μπλα...


Το νήμα ξεκίνησε από την απόδοση του κοινότατου intuitive, και μόνο μετά μπλέξαμε με τη φιλοσοφία (άλλωστε κι εγώ απέφυγα το "αντικείμενο" και μίλησα για "πράγμα", για να το έχω λιγάκι δίπορτο). Δεν αμφισβητώ ότι μπορεί μερικές φορές να υποχρεώνεται η ειδική ορολογία να διακόψει τις σχέσεις της με τη γλωσσική πραγματικότητα και με την επιζήτηση της ισοδυναμίας. Αλλά αυτό δεν πρέπει κανονικά να είναι η πρώτη επιλογή. Και βέβαια δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι το intuitio υπήρξε και πριν απ' τον Καντ και μετά απ' αυτόν. Αλλίμονο αν προσδένουμε τη μετάφραση τέτοιων όρων στο άρμα του ενός συγγραφέα και μετά υποχρεωνόμαστε να την αλλάζουμε στον επόμενο.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 30, 2012)

Αναβιώνω αυτό το νήμα γιατί έψαχνα να βρω μετάφραση στο counter-intuitive και οι λύσεις που προτάθηκαν δεν θεωρώ ότι καλύπτουν το θέμα, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά την μονολεκτική απόδοση του όρου. Εν προκειμένω, το παράδειγμα στο οποίο θέλω μονολεκτική απόδοση είναι αυτό:

_-It may seem *counter-intuitive* but your biggest worry if you ever find yourself in space without a spacesuit is not that you'll freeze to death, instantaneously; it's that you'll be fried. It will take many hours for your body to lose heat through radiation while the sun can give you a nice crispy look through UV radiation._


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2012)

Εδώ δεν σε καλύπτει ένα απλό _παράλογο_; Μπορεί να φαίνεται παράλογο, αλλά...


----------



## bernardina (May 30, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εδώ δεν σε καλύπτει ένα απλό _παράλογο_; Μπορεί να φαίνεται παράλογο, αλλά...



Μπορεί να φαίνεται _παράλογο,_ αλλά η δικιά μου αγωνία όταν ήμουν τρέκι  αν δεν φορούσα στολή στο διάστημα δεν θα ήταν μην πεθάνω από ασφυξία λόγω έλλειψης οξυγόνου, αλλά μήπως σκάσω σαν μπαλόνι από την αποσυμπίεση  Χμ... μια χαρά ακούγεται το παράλογο. Απλά και κατανοητά πράγματα. :up:


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2012)

Μπορεί να μην είναι αυτό που περιμένεις, αλλά...


----------



## Hellegennes (May 30, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Μπορεί να φαίνεται _παράλογο,_ αλλά η δικιά μου αγωνία όταν ήμουν τρέκι  αν δεν φορούσα στολή στο διάστημα δεν θα ήταν μην πεθάνω από ασφυξία λόγω έλλειψης οξυγόνου, αλλά μήπως σκάσω σαν μπαλόνι από την αποσυμπίεση  Χμ... μια χαρά ακούγεται το παράλογο. Απλά και κατανοητά πράγματα. :up:



Counter-intuitive. Δεν θα σκάσεις σαν μπαλόνι γιατί η εσωτερική πίεση δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλη. Για την ακρίβεια, μπορείς να επιβιώσεις μερικά δευτερόλεπτα, μέχρι να χαθεί όλο το οξυγόνο. Επίσης counter-intuitively, το νερό δεν παγώνει αν αφεθεί στο διάστημα αλλά βράζει (το σημείο βρασμού μειώνεται όσο μειώνεται η ατμοσφαιρική πίεση)!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2012)

Όλα αυτά, μια χαρά εξυπηρετούνται με το "μοιάζει παράλογο":

Μοιάζει παράλογο, αλλά το νερό δεν παγώνει· βράζει επειδή...
Μοιάζει παράλογο, αλλά δεν σκας σαν μπαλόνι· προλαβαίνει το οξυγόνο να φύγει από το σώμα επειδή...
Μοιάζει παράλογο, αλλά δεν παγώνεις· γίνεσαι ψητός επειδή...


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2012)

Προσωπικά θ' απέφευγα πάντως να ανακατώσω τη διαίσθηση με τη λογική. Θα προτιμούσα λοιπόν κάτι σε:
_Παρότι δεν είναι αυτό που θα περίμενε / ανέμενε κανείς, το νερό δεν παγώνει αλλά βράζει..._


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2012)

Η διαίσθηση, όμως (ΛΚΝ) είναι απροσδιόριστη γνώση αυτού που δεν μπορεί να αποδειχτεί με τη λογική ή αυτού που δεν υπάρχει ακόμη, η έκτη αίσθηση· (_πρβ. ενόραση_). Εδώ δεν έχουμε όμως τέτοια περίπτωση, έχουμε λάθος συμπεράσματα επειδή προσπαθούμε να εφαρμόσουμε σε εντελώς διαφορετικό πλαίσιο τις γνώσεις από το επίγειο περιβάλλον μας.


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2012)

Δεν εννοώ αυτή τη διαίσθηση, εννοώ την αυτόματη αίσθηση που μας δημιουργείται σχετικά με κάτι. Αυτή μάς οδηγεί σε εντυπώσεις, προσδοκίες ή συμπεράσματα προτού προλάβουμε να κάνουμε μια ολοκληρωμένη επεξεργασία με τη λογική μας. Πουθενά το counter-intuitive δεν σχετίζεται με τη _διαίσθηση _του ΛΚΝ.


----------



## Themis (May 30, 2012)

Όσο κι αν φαίνεται περίεργο/ παράξενο...


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως παραμένω με το «μη αναμενόμενο». :)


----------



## Cadmian (May 30, 2012)

Κόντρα σε κάθε τι αναμενόμενο...


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2012)

Στη σημασία της λέξης δεν παίζει μόνο η διαίσθηση.

*counter-intuitive* adjective
(ODE) 
contrary to intuition or to common-sense expectation: _this explanation sounds perversely counter-intuitive | computer analyses have in the past produced a number of counter-intuitive results_
(Encarta)
contrary to expectations: not in accordance with what would naturally be assumed or expected: _I know it's counterintuitive, but the highest grade in this system is D and the lowest is A._


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μπορεί να μην είναι αυτό που περιμένεις, αλλά...





Zazula said:


> Προσωπικά θ' απέφευγα πάντως να ανακατώσω τη διαίσθηση με τη λογική. Θα προτιμούσα λοιπόν κάτι σε:
> _Παρότι δεν είναι αυτό που θα περίμενε / ανέμενε κανείς..._



+1. Συνθετικά για τη συγκεκριμένη πρόταση: Μπορεί να μην είναι αυτό που θα περίμενε κανείς, ωστόσο...


----------



## Marinos (Nov 22, 2021)

Ψάχνοντας έφτασα και ανασταίνω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου αυτό το νήμα. Η πρότασή μου είναι "απροσδόκητο".


----------

